# FS: 2008 Turner 5spot mountain bike frame w/ PUSH’d RockShox Monarch RT/AM, RockShox



## MR. evil (Dec 27, 2011)

I am selling my 2008 Turner 5 Spot with a ChrisKing head set and 2008 RockShox Revelation fork. Both the frame and fork were purchased as leftovers in 2009. This frame and fork have relatively low miles as I have also had a hard tail the past two seasons that has seen about 50% of my trail time. The fork was re-built by SRAM about a year and a half ago under warranty service and all the internals were replaced. The RockShox Monarch RT/AM was purchased in September directly from PUSH and has seen very little trail time.  If you prefer coil shocks, I also have a 2010 Fox DHX5 coil for this bike. The new owner can choose either shock for the same price, or have both shocks for a little more $$$
Please email any questions to Tim.Mailloux@yahoo.com, please no PM’s as I don’t check them often. I will only accept cash payment for local buyers or PayPal. Buyer to pay all shipping costs.

Frame with shock of choice, Fork & headset $850 OBO
Frame with BOTH shocks, Fork & headset $1050 OBO.

Frame






Shock





Fork





Headset


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 27, 2011)

A few important details I overlooked

frame size: large / 19"
rear travel 145mm
Fork travel 140mm


----------



## awf170 (Dec 27, 2011)

Whatchu gettin to replace it?!


----------



## marcski (Dec 27, 2011)

How tall are you?  The large frame kills the deal for me. Too bad, it looks really clean. How's the underside of the btm bracket?  Any nicks?


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a hair under 6'-0" tall and I have been riding this bike with a 50mm stem and it was perfect for me. But I also like my bikes a little on the small side. The bottom of the BB is mint but there are some minor nicks in other places. When I first built up the frame i used heavy duty 3mm film on areas of the frame prone to cable rub for added protection. It worked really well, but there are a couple of areas with some minor cable run as well.

fWIW the last time i checked, for about $300 you could send a frame back to Turner and They will strip , repaint / powder coat & replace the bushings at all the pivots. Not that it needs new bushings. Another interesting thing about Turner frames is that they don't use cartridge bearings. Instead they use bushings or more specifically journal bearings. They are stiffer, last much longer and need very little maintanance. All of the pivots are also fitted with a zerk grease fitting so you can lube the pivots without taking anything apart.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 28, 2011)

awf170 said:


> Whatchu gettin to replace it?!



Fully rigid single speed 29er. It's going to kill at Lynn Woods 

Have a couple of frames on my mind but I cannot make my mind up. May just need to flip a coin


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 28, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Fully rigid single speed 29er. It's going to kill at Lynn Woods
> 
> Have a couple of frames on my mind but I cannot make my mind up. May just need to flip a coin



Didn't you learn your lesson with the single speed last year?


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't you learn your lesson with the single speed last year?



Maybe if you would ever  man up and ride Lynn Woods with us, you get that its is a joke.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Maybe if you would ever  man up and ride Lynn Woods with us, you get that its is a joke.



Haha! Not that I'm one to talk, but I've at least ridden in Lynn Woods.

Nice ride though!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Haha! Not that I'm one to talk, but I've at least ridden in Lynn Woods.
> 
> Nice ride though!



I think you should buy my frame and transfer all the parts over from that Crack-In-Fail you bought off of 03Jeff.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I think you should buy my frame and transfer all the parts over from that Crack-In-Fail you bought off of 03Jeff.



1. Too expensive
2. Too big for me
3. I'm barely getting out on Jeffs bike as it is.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> 1. Too expensive
> 2. Too big for me
> 3. I'm barely getting out on Jeffs bike as it is.



I have a couple bikes in your size if you are looking to upgrade or downgrade.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a couple bikes in your size if you are looking to upgrade or downgrade.



Will you take a Cannondale in exchange? :wink:


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a couple bikes in your size if you are looking to upgrade or downgrade.



Jeff

email me the info on what you got. A buddy of mine is looking to get into Mountain biking and is in the market for a decent used bike. He is about your size.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 7, 2012)

Sold!


----------

